# Which SMPS for my 8800 GT 512 ?



## blah_blah (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi ,
        I have a NVIDIA 8800 GT 512 MB graphics card. I had Zebrionic's REAL WATTS PRO-550 of 550 W to power my card . I had bought it 3 years back with 3 years warranty . It had some issues this year , so I replaced the fan in the PSU , forgetting the fact that it had 3 years warranty . Now its not qorking properly .

So ,I am considering buying a new one . Which brand's which version would be good ? I had paid 3 or 3.5 k for the zebrionics 3 years back .

Thank you.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Budget?


----------



## blah_blah (Nov 4, 2011)

I would like to see the PSU as "energy efficient" and  " enough for my graphics card , dont want surplus power " 

budget can be at the max  3.5k .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 4, 2011)

on that budget u can go for Tagan TG500 or SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze or FSP Blue Storm Pro 500W@3.5K or i would suggest go for GS600@4.1K will be more future proof

Also FSP Saga II 500W@2.3K will be enough for driving ur 8800GT


----------



## blah_blah (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks mithun , what about the fan noise and warranty periods for the 4 PSUs you mentioned ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 4, 2011)

Yor r welcome bro,
Tagan 1year(Not Sure), Fsp-2, Corsair & seasonic 5

Regarding noise the all have pwm fans very silent & will max out only on full load i.e while gaming so it doesn't matter


----------



## blah_blah (Nov 4, 2011)

Online or local dealer ? Which one will give me the original at cheaper rate ? 

is it  safe  to buy online ? What can be done for warranty related issues in such online purchases ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2011)

blah_blah said:


> Online or local dealer ? Which one will give me the original at cheaper rate ?



online most of the time.



blah_blah said:


> is it  safe  to buy online ?



yes, if you buy from trusted shops like SMC, ITWares or PrimeABGB, etc.



blah_blah said:


> What can be done for warranty related issues in such online purchases ?



most of the time the distributor of that brand in your city should accept it for RMA (even if you buy same item locally). 

or if the product is DOA (dead on arrival or dead in a day or two), ship it back to the shop & most of the time they'll send you a fresh unit.


----------



## blah_blah (Nov 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> most of the time the distributor of that brand in your city should accept it for RMA (even if you buy same item locally).



You mean to say that if I buy a Corsair product and give it to the local Corsair dealer ( with bill , is the bill needed ?) , he will replace it ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ You shouldn't give your product with bill to your local dealer. Go to the nearest RMA center & give/show the bill to them.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 5, 2011)

FSP Saga 500 will do good


----------



## blah_blah (Nov 5, 2011)

what is RMA center , authorised dealer ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ official service center


----------



## Cilus (Nov 5, 2011)

Although your current PSU Zebronics PSU , Pro 550W is not 80+ certified, it can handle 8800GT. So before making purchase I think you should show the PSU to the official Zebronics Service Center for repairing. As it is out of warranty, they will charge you. But there is a high chance that that cost you far less than a new PSU. If service center is not available, just take it to any good computer repair shop for checking.
Actually Zebronics has two series of gaming PSU, Pro and Platinum. Pro series are better and can be used with middle end Gfx cards. They are also not cheap.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

blah_blah said:


> what is RMA center , authorised dealer ?





Sam said:


> ^^ official service center



Sorry for the unnecessary confusion. I would have posted that as service center.


----------



## blah_blah (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks everyone , I have ordered a seasonic 520 bronze form itdepot ( 2560+144+98 = 3802) 

Cilus , I didnt think about that..... feeling sorry now for spending 3.8k.. should have tried that


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ Congrats on your purchase!!
Every man learn by doing mistakes.  You make mistake once and won't do it again.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

blah_blah said:


> ( 2560+144+98 = 3802)



firstly congrats mate u made  a right choice its better not to compromise on the psu i think there is miscalculation


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

blah_blah said:


> thanks everyone , I have ordered a seasonic 520 bronze form itdepot ( 2560+144+98 = 3802)
> 
> Cilus , I didnt think about that..... feeling sorry now for spending 3.8k.. should have tried that



First of all, congrats for getting such a quality product. And there is nothing to be sorry; you are gonna have a quality product which is way better than your current one and more future proof.
Do one thing, now repair the Zebronics PSu and sale it. I think you can fetch at least 1K from it if you can repair it to full working condition. Also you can keep it as your backup PSU.


----------

